# Ecrire en début de fichier, en C



## Gwenhiver (25 Mars 2001)

En C, est-ce quil existe un moyen décrire dans un fichier existant, en ajoutant les données en _début_ de fichier.
Jessaie dutiliser la fonction _fopen()_, mais les modes décriture w et a ne permettent apparemment que décrire en fin de fichier.

Si ce nest pas possible, je me retrouve avec un fichier composé de mots classés en ordre alphabétique inverse (un mot par ligne), comment le remettre en ordre alphabétique ? Je pense passer par un _tmpfile()_, mais je ne vois pour linstant pas trop comment récupérer chaque ligne, en partant de la fin.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X -- ça y est, il a quitté l'usine !)_


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Mars 2001)

Bon ben, vous fatiguez pas... Jai réussi à me débrouiller tout seul.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X -- vivement lundi !)_


----------

